# Scholl Concepts - S17 & S30 (plus pads)



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

So been looking for some compounds to go with my Megs and Menz (can you have enough?) and had a good look at the Swissvax kit, but the price tag (and other things) meant I had to look around.

Bit of searching on here and europe forums gave me Scholl Concepts
So jump in the deep end, didnt tell the GF just how much I had spent :lol: and Tim sent this lot out to me:










S17 & S30, S17 has a purple colour and is listed as 1 step nano-compound, medium cut. To be used with Black, Blue or Green Pad, I have chosen Black pad, which isnt as soft as my 3M Black pad. It says on the back Heavy Cut 4, HIGH Gloss 4, removes P2000 sanding paper. Different pads does different cuts, same as the new Megs and Menz I gather.

S30 has a Mint Green colour and is listed as Fine cut. On the back Fine Cut 2, Gloss Level EXTREME!, sounds just like my thing :thumb: Pads are Orange or Green, I went for Orange, and the pad feels ROCK SOLID, harder than my sonus Yellow pad! Hmmmmmmmm

Hopefully on sunday the weather will be ok for trying these out.

Fingers crossed Tim will pop on about speeds etc



















Nice detail on the back of the pads.










Wax and QD, Lynx showing wax bottle looks bit like it :lol:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

I have to buy some of this !!


----------



## Wizard (Nov 7, 2008)

looks very nice.
Just hope it does the job! Just checked the price! :doublesho


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Tell me about it 

Long phone call with Tim about these products before buying them.

They arnt cheap, the pads arnt cheap but they do have a big following in europe, just not here yet.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks good - let us know how you get on.

what cut is the Lynx rated at? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Doing a car (if weather holds) on sunday with the compounds and on saturday got a car for the wax.

Fingers crossed its not a steep learning curve, I am still learning with the Megs and Menz :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Interesting - be sure to report back :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

OK speeds wise they recommend:
Rotary speed - 1500 to 2000 rpm
DA Speed - 2000 to 10,000 rpm

Personally I have only used by rotary so far and they definately benefit from 1800 rpm. I used my traditional 1500 top speed but the performance and smoothness of working the polishes is better/easier at 1800.

HTH


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> Interesting - be sure to report back :thumb:


Off topic Alex how close are you to Bere Regis? PM me, am there Monday


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Cheers Tim,

Erm, pads, is the orange pad meant to be that hard? For a finishing pad? Just seems strange to have such a hard pad for finishing thats all.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Sorry Matthew missed that bit. Feels weird like you say but does work well, seems to be a different type of foam to what we are traditionally used too...feels "crisper", you will know what I mean if you feel it. The orange they pretty much recommend for everything.
This is useful
They are works of art though eh


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Really like the look of them, very professional compaired to some I have.

Its the finer details like the backing print and the construction of the bottles, makes them easy to pick up and handle.

Just dont like the smell of them


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Juse them at higher rpms. S30+ and S17 are two awsome polishes, thats for sure. S17 with a the black pad is a nice combo since it will cut and give a very nice finish. Get some of the S3+ and S40 and you have a even more powerful arsenal 

This is a car I did with that combo

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=98178&highlight=lexus


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Porta said:


> Juse them at higher rpms. S30+ and S17 are two awsome polishes, thats for sure. S17 with a the black pad is a nice combo since it will cut and give a very nice finish. Get some of the S3+ and S40 and you have a even more powerful arsenal
> 
> This is a car I did with that combo
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=98178&highlight=lexus


The problem is the price...


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

maesal said:


> The problem is the price...


Mario, honestly how many € have you spent on compounds, polishes, waxes and sealants that are not so good?


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Too much my friend !! :lol:
I'm going to try also the Mothers Heavy Duty Rubbing Compound next week. 
You know my friend, we are polishaholic :wave:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Porta said:


> Juse them at higher rpms. S30+ and S17 are two awsome polishes, thats for sure. S17 with a the black pad is a nice combo since it will cut and give a very nice finish. Get some of the S3+ and S40 and you have a even more powerful arsenal
> 
> This is a car I did with that combo
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=98178&highlight=lexus


Agree the S3+ is an amazing polish but its even more expensive than the others in the range. I doubt that one will catch on in the UK. I have a bottle as does Barry at Auto-Detox.
The polishes definately need a higher speed than I'd normally use.
The black pads are brilliant.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

maesal said:


> Too much my friend !! :lol:
> I'm going to try also the Mothers Heavy Duty Rubbing Compound next week.
> You know my friend, we are polishaholic :wave:


Get a bottle of Mark-V MV 350 instead, I think it's more or less the same compound, I could have wrong.



Envy Valeting said:


> Agree the S3+ is an amazing polish but its even more expensive than the others in the range. I doubt that one will catch on in the UK. I have a bottle as does Barry at Auto-Detox.
> The polishes definately need a higher speed than I'd normally use.
> The black pads are brilliant.


I agree that it's expensive, but it's also amazing :buffer::thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

interesting 

STILL not really tried out my CF pro yet :lol: be intereting to see your results

is it the s17 thats suppose to be the same?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> interesting
> 
> STILL not really tried out my CF pro yet :lol: be intereting to see your results
> 
> is it the s17 thats suppose to be the same?


I think SW pro have less cut. S17 can have plenty of cut if used properly, IE right pad, pressure and rpm. So I think S30+ is something like SW pro.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Porta said:


> Get a bottle of Mark-V MV 350 instead, I think it's more or less the same compound, I could have wrong.


Yes, I know that Mothers polishes are made by Mark-V, but I want to compare it with Mark-V 350, I have it for a long time, it's nice but I prefer Meguiars 105 and Farécla Total Dry Use Compound.


----------



## Arousa (Jun 13, 2006)

I have used these polishes a while ago and they are very good. S17 has a very good cut and finish. Their system is nicely put together. Never understood why they dont catch on with detailers. It is a very nice kit.:thumb:


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

I actually prefer Menzerna "SIP" over S17.. But don't get me wrong, S17 is still a good product!

The foamed wool is great (in 145mm size) http://www.schollautocare.de/en/pads_b.html

One thing i don't like with the orange pad, is the instability.. The pad jumps and sqeeks, switched over to a Menzerna polishpad and the problems disappeared (used with S17). And the foam on backingplate seems to give up pretty fast, so be careful with it 

Here it is some words about S40 and why you should use the orange pad with it 

http://www.schollautocare.de/en/pads_d.html


----------



## SPECKY (Sep 3, 2008)

Will be over at matt1263's on Sunday afternoon, will be interesting to see if car being done is still there. 

Be there bout 2.30 Matthew..... this OK ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

its nearly 1430 now, best get moving lol

will be claying a bonnet when you get here for play :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

I use the S3+ on a SL55 AMG I did last week once I got used to it & ramped up the rpm's to 1800 it worked a treat, the pads are gorgeous, the bottles are well made & the S3+ even smelt nice I know this is not something that matters but to me when you're using it all day it does 

I had a quick tickle on an M3 the other day with S17 worked real nice with the black pad on fairly swirly paint

Me & Tim were looking into these for a good while, I'm glad I took the plunge & bought the stock I did 

Baz


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

G220 is using it now, one side of bonnet is scholl and the other is menz (with megs pad).

Scholl, like all compounds (products) has a learning curve, and we are learning lol

But so far, like it alot and happy made the choice of scholl and its pads.

(still think the orange pad is weird)


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

do you HAVE to use it with those pads? 

i dont mind paying more for polish, but im no tpaying £20 for A pad, thats crazy :lol:

have you got the 3m pads to test it out with? lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

tested with megs polishing pad, didnt cut as well as the scholl black pad, but that might be because of us not knowing what we are doing :lol:

I dont have any 3m pads other than the black pad, so cant test with them.

I do have various megs and sonus pads so will try with them on a later date (G220 cant stay here all night :lol

Took some nice pics and just finishing off another panel before wax goes on.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> do you HAVE to use it with those pads?
> 
> i dont mind paying more for polish, but im no tpaying £20 for A pad, thats crazy :lol:
> 
> have you got the 3m pads to test it out with? lol


i've used it with 3m blue/black Ian and the normal Megs pads and works fine for me like that.
The Scholl pads (best way I can think of describing it) feel like Megs pads in terms of stiffness before their 1st wash...Make sense?


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

I have used S17 with Megs polishpad and Menzerna polishpad, it worked fine!


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Porta said:


> Get a bottle of Mark-V MV 350 instead, I think it's more or less the same compound, I could have wrong.


I received the compound from Mothers, is very diferent to 350. The one from Mothers has much much less viscosity. I hope trying it this week. A good friend of mine told me that Heavy Duty RC cuts very very fast, small working time and the finish is nice. It sound quite similar to Megs 105.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Any updates on S17 and S30?


----------



## Spautopia (May 23, 2009)

If you're interested in trying Scholl Concepts' products there's a hot deal for DW members on W09 Premium Wax

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=126072


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Spautopia said:


> If you're interested in trying Scholl Concepts' products there's a hot deal for DW members on W09 Premium Wax
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=126072


Thanks, but no thanks. I have plenty of W09 and W06 :thumb:

Why are you not stocking S3?


----------

